# question for the pier guys in the know



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

been thinking about live bait fishing off a pier, have talked to the pinriggers but its just too complicated for me to grasp in the limited time I can spend fishing, so would this work

mainline of 50# mono, 30' of 80# shockleader, have a 6 oz spider weight sliding on the 80#, to a 4' leader consisting of 3' of 200# mono, a swivel with a float attached close, 1' of 480 cable to a 13/0 circle baited with live bait. will the bait survive the cast? all I can see bad happening is a shark possibly charging the bait from the near side and cutting the mono, am I missing something?
thanks all
js


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

better rig and less to wrap yer head around-6-8oz frog tongue or satelite sinker,tossed as far as you can.take 4' 50-80# mono and snell a 9/0circle hook(no need for larger),attach a 150- 200# coastlock swivel to the other end,with a 1/2 oz egg sinker(dead bait) or no egg(live bait) in the mix.attach bait leash to casted line and let'er go.you can also put a float on this rig(my prefrence).this rig is the way hundreds of kings and cobias were caught before some wise-arse came up with the pin rig


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> better rig and less to wrap yer head around-6-8oz frog tongue or satelite sinker,tossed as far as you can.take 4' 50-80# mono and snell a 9/0circle hook(no need for larger),attach a 150- 200# coastlock swivel to the other end,with a 1/2 oz egg sinker(dead bait) or no egg(live bait) in the mix.attach bait leash to casted line and let'er go.you can also put a float on this rig(my prefrence).*this rig is the way hundreds of kings and cobias were caught before some wise-arse came up with the pin rig*


Indeed they did.....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> better rig and less to wrap yer head around-6-8oz frog tongue or satelite sinker,tossed as far as you can.take 4' 50-80# mono and snell a 9/0circle hook(no need for larger),attach a 150- 200# coastlock swivel to the other end,with a 1/2 oz egg sinker(dead bait) or no egg(live bait) in the mix.attach bait leash to casted line and let'er go.you can also put a float on this rig(my prefrence).this rig is the way hundreds of kings and cobias were caught before some wise-arse came up with the pin rig


 Your right again Sprocket! Back in the day, as they say, that's the only setup we ever used [float rig] and we caught many a cobia and a few kings to boot. Last year "little John" caught a 50 pounder from the "bar& grill with a homemade float rig and a sea line 30 on an old heaver, I gaffed it] for the youngster.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

diagrams? thanks all for your response.
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

let me get this right, just cast out a sinker, make up a leader 4 ft. long, circle hook 1 end, coastlock on the other, apply bait, snap coastlock on the mainline and let'er go, add float on live bait, weight on dead, am I right?
js


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

js1172 said:


> let me get this right, just cast out a sinker, make up a leader 4 ft. long, circle hook 1 end, coastlock on the other, apply bait, snap coastlock on the mainline and let'er go, add float on live bait, weight on dead, am I right?
> js


you learn quick,grasshopper


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, hope a palomar will do for a snell cause I'm knot-tying deficient.
js


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> better rig and less to wrap yer head around-6-8oz frog tongue or satelite sinker,tossed as far as you can.take 4' 50-80# mono and snell a 9/0circle hook(no need for larger),attach a 150- 200# coastlock swivel to the other end,with a 1/2 oz egg sinker(dead bait) or no egg(live bait) in the mix.attach bait leash to casted line and let'er go.you can also put a float on this rig(my prefrence).this rig is the way hundreds of kings and cobias were caught before some wise-arse came up with the pin rig


 yes lord thats the only way we fished them back in the day nobody pinrigged at all, although we did use a bait rod with a clothes pin attached and hooked that to bait leader so baits could be changed out without reeling your anchor...


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Why isnt that rig used now? That seems like there would be a lot less clutter at the end of the pier when Im over here trying to toss gotchas and yall are crowding the line.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...we gave that rig up at Topsail around 1970.....problem was when a Tarpon hit U had to wait for that sinker to catch up before U could set the hook.....this rig worked good with those LONG DROP single and treble rigs.....still with all we caught on this OLD rig we LOST about twice as many.....Pin rig is much better precentage wise......
Please remember we had many more FISH IN THE WATER back when this was popular....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Loner said:


> ...we gave that rig up at Topsail around 1970.....problem was when a Tarpon hit U had to wait for that sinker to catch up before U could set the hook.....this rig worked good with those LONG DROP single and treble rigs.....still with all we caught on this OLD rig we LOST about twice as many.....Pin rig is much better precentage wise......
> Please remember we had many more FISH IN THE WATER back when this was popular....


were circle hooks in use then?
js


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

js1172 said:


> were circle hooks in use then?
> js


...no...usually a 6 ft all wire leader with a 5/0 single and 1-3/0 treble.....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Loner said:


> ...we gave that rig up at Topsail around 1970.....problem was when a Tarpon hit U had to wait for that sinker to catch up before U could set the hook.....this rig worked good with those LONG DROP single and treble rigs.....still with all we caught on this OLD rig we LOST about twice as many.....Pin rig is much better precentage wise......
> Please remember we had many more FISH IN THE WATER back when this was popular..
> Your right about the Tarpon of course, but we never [hardly ever that is] see tarpon here anymore. This old float rig setup will work great for cobia however and also for King Mac's for that matter. I use the old "sputnik" anchors and they break away quick and easy. You can throw a 6-8 oz sputnik with a 5 1/2 to 6 foot standup fighting rod [with practice] and slide a home built float rig down it and catch as many as you will on a "pin rig" setup if the water is deep enough at the end of the pier. I do this "toothy critter" fishing and catch a few.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I replaced the float, bead and hook with a floating jig. The skirt also acts as an additional attraction. 

I do tip the jig with a 'sweetener'.

This is cast using a Clipdown Flapper Rig. JMHO C2


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ncsharkman, if a guy targeted toothies what would you use for the leader? 480 cable? #18 wire? thanks
I don't care what I catch long as it pulls hard, will only fish the piers if the surf is too rough for me to yak some baits, unless I'm baitfishin.
js


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

js1172 said:


> ncsharkman, if a guy targeted toothies what would you use for the leader? 480 cable? #18 wire? thanks
> I don't care what I catch long as it pulls hard, will only fish the piers if the surf is too rough for me to yak some baits, unless I'm baitfishin.
> js


 I don't fish from the beach anymore since the tree huggers took over the point but I always used cable leaders about 20 feet long with adjustable chain links instead of swivels when I was after serious sharks. I use 280 lb test piano wire from the pier as I release all the bigger sharks and it is cheap and easy to cut loose. Usually about 10 foot main leader and maybe 2 foot on the hook leaders. On the old Jennettes we always used 25 foot leaders so we could "clip rope" the big sharks on the business end and then sink a couple gaffs in to the body and tail to walk them in to the beach. The tree huggers and "peta A-holes"would have a fit if we did that now!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was referring to the float rig that you slid down an anchor rod, my beach rigs are 30' of 550 mono and 6' of 480 or 920 cable with a 16 or 20/0 circle. just looking for a better way to fish for larger species from the pier and not get crabbed out, thanks.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Floatrigs were the ticket back then,as Loner said,se NC was way ahead of us on the curve with pinrigs.. AND YES we definatly had more fish in the water (kings) back then,don't know about cobia and tarpon though.. Saw more tarpon on Avon a couple of years back than I had seen since the 70's,and no doubt there are more and bigger cobia around now than back in the day as well.. Kings? Well it speaks for itself,kingfishing truly sucks nowadays.. Loner had the setup for many,but I and many others used two single 3/0 eagleclaw livebait hooks,that would turn black then rust quickly.. We caught many a "windowshopping" king back then by doing that too...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> better rig and less to wrap yer head around-6-8oz frog tongue or satelite sinker,tossed as far as you can.take 4' 50-80# mono and snell a 9/0circle hook(no need for larger),attach a 150- 200# coastlock swivel to the other end,with a 1/2 oz egg sinker(dead bait) or no egg(live bait) in the mix.attach bait leash to casted line and let'er go.you can also put a float on this rig(my prefrence).this rig is the way hundreds of kings and cobias were caught before some wise-arse came up with the pin rig


ok where and how to attach the float? to the coastlock or let it slide on the leader with a small swivel????
js


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

js1172 said:


> ok where and how to attach the float? to the coastlock or let it slide on the leader with a small swivel????
> js


i usually run a piece of 240# single strand thru the float with coast locks on either end close to the float,then you can change out the float or the leash independently.the stiffer wire helps push the bait away from the main line to minimize tangles


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> i usually run a piece of 240# single strand thru the float with coast locks on either end close to the float,then you can change out the float or the leash independently.the stiffer wire helps push the bait away from the main line to minimize tangles


and ya hook it where on the leash? thanks
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> and ya hook it where on the leash? thanks
> js


 First cast out with your sinker,then attach floatrig with the coastlock located at the top of the rig to the line you just casted and let the rig and bait slide down... When a fish hits,simply point the rod at the fish and reel till sinker catches up to float..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

just trying to figure out where to connect the float, to the hook eye, on the leash or on the coastloch that connects the leash to the mainline, sorry I don't get it.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> just trying to figure out where to connect the float, to the hook eye, on the leash or on the coastloch that connects the leash to the mainline, sorry I don't get it.
> js


 Take a standard coastlock,haybail a strand of that 240 singlestrand to it,slide on float,then attach a regular swivel with a haybail under the float.. To the regular swivel attach your wire,I used 12 gauge coffee colored,some may differ,but seemed to get more bites that way.. Used to make them longer than others because I wanted my bait deep,but 5 or 6' is fine,then attach your hooks.. Does that help any?? I'm not the best at writing,could show you in less than a minute or so though...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, gotcha, 1 question is 240 wire like #18 or lighter?
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, just checked #18 is 350# so I'll get some lighter wire
js


----------



## catfish621 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems like I remember seeing a "no float rigs" at the end of one of the piers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

catfish621 said:


> Seems like I remember seeing a "no float rigs" at the end of one of the piers.


 Used one last year off Avon,haven't seen a rule that stops you from it....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

catfish621 said:


> Seems like I remember seeing a "no float rigs" at the end of one of the piers.


maybe jennettes? if so ,you misinterpreted.float rigs are OK,as long as the float is retrievable.basically they don't want candy rigs for sharking


----------

